# Quaking Aspen and the Big-tooth Aspen



## DanSS26

Someone posted about only finding morels around Big-tooth Aspen and not finding them around Quaking Aspen. Have you found this to be the case? I did not even realize there were two types. Looking at pictures of the leaves I discover I have been looking around Quaking Aspen. 

At http://www.northerncountrymorels.com/trees.htm on their page of how to identify trees that morels grow around, they show a picture of a Quaking Aspen leaf. Also, check out their picture of the Poplar leaf. I always though Poplar and Aspen were the same?

How would you distinguish between Big-tooth and Quaking when they do not have leaves on them?


----------



## MAttt

Hi Dan 
I asked mike last year why he had the quaking aspen
picture up there instead of the big tooth aspen since
they are not known to be a morel tree.
I got no response.

Aspen and poplar,popple are the same .

Now the poplar leaf he has up is for the tulip poplar or tulip tree.
Ya, I know a bit confusing. 

Here's one of my favorite online sites for trees.
Check out the scientific names next to each and 
you'll see where the term poplar comes from.

http://ohiodnr.com/tabid/5361/Default.aspx


----------



## MAttt

As far as your last question, just look on the ground for
last year leaves.
http://hvfarmscape.files.wordpress.com/2011/11/bt-aspen.jpg


----------



## DanSS26

Thanks Matt,
I watch for the leaves to identify the trees. Yesterday I was out in an area I thought might be good. Lots of May Apples everywhere, but all I seen where Oak leaves on the ground:sad:

I have read that areas with May Apples may be good morel areas. Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## B.Chunks

I don't know why nobody says to target Oaks. Lots of people do up here and find blacks and whites. The onion sack lady I mentioned in another thread with half a sack targets Oaks, which is where she got that take. One of my black spots is along a river with 95% cedar and the rest a few scattered birch and oaks.


----------



## Paperboy 1

Chunks: That woman was probably by WHITE oaks. I have found some by white oaks. Never by red oaks. JMO.

Tells me to go look at a certain lake tucked in the woods. The area around it is poplar and white oak! White oak have ROUNDED edges on the leaves, while red are pointed. Easy enough. 

Nobody mentions beech trees? Ash-Beech combos produce as well.


----------



## bassdisaster

Off hand Quakies will have more of a white colored bark similar to a white Birch from a distance, where as the Big Tooth will be more of a grey, I cant say Ive ever found a morel in the Quakies but have area's that have both and have scored.
Hope that helps ya! lol

BD


----------



## Chessieman

The whites acorns are half the lengh as the red and will probably still have a few dryed leaves on in the spring.


----------



## DanSS26

bassdisaster said:


> Off hand Quakies will have more of a white colored bark similar to a white Birch from a distance, where as the Big Tooth will be more of a grey


 I found a stand of Big Tooth yesterday and made the same observation. But no shrooms!



MAttt said:


> Here's one of my favorite online sites for trees.
> Check out the scientific names next to each and
> you'll see where the term poplar comes from.
> http://ohiodnr.com/tabid/5361/Default.aspx


 Thanks for the link MAttt. I found it very useful. I copied and paste several species into a word document, printed it and put it in a folder so I can take it with me when I go out lookin.

Here is what I put in the notebook, American Elm, White Ash, Black Cherry, American Beech, and White Oak. Can anyone think of others I should add?


----------



## B.Chunks

Paperboy 1 said:


> Chunks: That woman was probably by WHITE oaks. I have found some by white oaks. Never by red oaks. JMO.
> 
> Tells me to go look at a certain lake tucked in the woods. The area around it is poplar and white oak! White oak have ROUNDED edges on the leaves, while red are pointed. Easy enough.
> 
> Nobody mentions beech trees? Ash-Beech combos produce as well.


 You're probably right. That's good to know. I've been looking around Oaks in general, not targeting whites. I'm bummed. I checked every oak on my property this morning and out of 50-something, not one white.  There's one somewhere nearby though. I saw a few leaves from a white out by the road.


----------



## B.Chunks

bassdisaster said:


> *Off hand Quakies will have more of a white colored bark similar to a white Birch from a distance*, where as the Big Tooth will be more of a grey, I cant say Ive ever found a morel in the Quakies but have area's that have both and have scored.
> Hope that helps ya! lol
> 
> BD


 That's a good piece of advice. Saved me lots of time today and the difference is very noticeable once you're looking for it.


----------



## mjmmusser

MAttt said:


> Hi Dan
> I asked mike last year why he had the quaking aspen
> picture up there instead of the big tooth aspen since
> they are not known to be a morel tree.
> I got no response.



I'll get that changed. I may have to give him a swift kick though.:lol:


----------



## DeafBuck

DanSS26







Thank You .... Great Education


----------



## DeafBuck

DanSS26







Thank You .... Great Education


----------



## Oldgrandman

Well, this isn't a big toothed aspen log sprouting a morel.....


----------



## woodie slayer

DanSS26 said:


> I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is what I put in the notebook, American Elm, White Ash, Black Cherry, American Beech, and White Oak. Can anyone think of others I should add?


 

hemlock,white pine


----------



## slowpaya

aspen,tulip poplar ,apple


----------



## DanSS26

Thanks, I will add them.

Hemlock, had not heard that one.

Are Tulip Poplar common in SE MI? I do not recognize the leaves.


----------



## MAttt

I know a couple of woods that have quite a few.

Both aspens are good for oysters in the
spring. mmm


----------



## DanSS26

Made another observation on the Aspens yesterday. The Quaking already have leaves and the Big Tooth do not have any yet...


----------



## DanSS26

The easiest way to identify the two Aspens is to look on the ground and observe the leaves.

Here are the leaves of the Quaking and Big Tooth Aspens

The one on the left is a Quaking, on the right is the BTA.


----------



## B.Chunks

Yep, no matter what, you have to watch the leaves. Last week I wasted a ton of time by not watching the leaves. Started off in a nice BTA patch and was just looking at the bark. Before I knew it, they transitioned to Quaking and I didn't even notice until about 50 trees later.


----------



## Paperboy 1

Dan: Down by you do not overlook old apple orchards or just old apple trees in the woods. I find a lot of greys and whites by BIG old white pine trees.

Don't overlook your own woodpile!!:yikes: I pick about 10-15 every year by my stacks of wood. There's 5 I'm watching grow currently. Heading out after a bite to eat. Rain stopped and I'm gone to the woods.:evilsmile

My best areas to look RIGHT NOW by me are ash-beech, and ash-maple (believe it or not). Creamy white time.


----------

